
Gustav Wunderwald’s Paintings of Weimar Berlin - prismatic
http://publicdomainreview.org/2017/05/31/gustav-wunderwalds-paintings-of-weimar-berlin/
======
dukoid
* "Brücke über die Ackerstrasse" could be here: [https://www.google.ch/maps/@52.5395159,13.3804503,3a,75y,340...](https://www.google.ch/maps/@52.5395159,13.3804503,3a,75y,340.47h,103.33t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1stohcOeCLVs-7126DPhMR5w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656)

* "An der Travermünderstrasse" might be here: [https://www.google.ch/maps/@52.5535716,13.3787057,3a,75y,169...](https://www.google.ch/maps/@52.5535716,13.3787057,3a,75y,169.37h,97.38t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1shODWqYRmOulRkFSK1aQ8Vg!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo2.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3DhODWqYRmOulRkFSK1aQ8Vg%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D52.319088%26pitch%3D0%26thumbfov%3D100!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1)

~~~
gattilorenz
Tried to do exactly the same thing before heading to the comments.

I know it's not that unusual, but I find it amazing and somehow comforting
that some things are still there, and especially incredible that I can see
them from here, without visiting Berlin (although visiting in person places
that you only know from books, for example, is an amazing experience too)

